# Is Stihl 4Mix to be avoided, looking at strimmers



## Fatherwheels (Aug 8, 2022)

Am thinking of getting a strimmer / weed whacker.
Not looking to go too big, I see Stihl FS 131 has 4Mix
technology.
I see the FS111 Model too, at 5.8kg which is heavy enough for me.
Is there any reason to not take the 111, I can't see a weight for the Stihl FS 131,
but its more power than I need.

Anyone using any of these models, or another Stihl with smaller CC
that will last a while.

Is the Husqvarna 135R a good item, its cheaper than the other two above.
I do not need the most powerfull item, no heavy strimming to do.

Any comments on the Stihl harness that comes with these models.

Open to Husqvarna too, but people around me have had problems,
burning them up in short time.


----------



## Karrl (Aug 8, 2022)

My 131r has been working well for about five years now. It’s not my favorite trimmer but it’s got good torque for thick brush and weeds. Antivibe and ergonomics could be better, it runs like a heavy old trimmer. The 4 mix hasn’t been an issue yet, although I think the valves could use adjustment. 

If I had to only have one trimmer I’d keep my Echo 2620u, with bicycle handles. It’s just nicer to use for an hour at clip, for my back and my wrists. Bicycle handles are great imo, they’re not common but they’re way more comfortable.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Aug 8, 2022)

Karrl said:


> My 131r has been working well for about five years now. It’s not my favorite trimmer but it’s got good torque for thick brush and weeds. Antivibe and ergonomics could be better, it runs like a heavy old trimmer. The 4 mix hasn’t been an issue yet, although I think the valves could use adjustment.
> 
> If I had to only have one trimmer I’d keep my Echo 2620u, with bicycle handles. It’s just nicer to use for an hour at clip, for my back and my wrists. Bicycle handles are great imo, they’re not common but they’re way more comfortable.


Thanks for the information, I was not sure if they had valves,
I see they do, will be giving it a miss, I like simple.
Echo will be just as expensive as Stihl where I am
but parts won't be readily available, so I thought of Stihl and Husqvarna.

I will look if they have strimers without this 4mix, less to go wrong.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 8, 2022)

At the township we used all stihl products, up until about a year before I quit. The new 4 mix brush cutters and trimmer we got that year had a lot of issues, we had a lot of low power and hard restart/no restart issues. The dealer constantly blamed us (well the parks department) for bad fuel ect, however they were using the same fuel in the older products with no issues. We actually switched to the stihl hp ultra to keep with warranty. (Total load of bs imo.)
We ultimately ended up switching to echo products. Just as powerful, light weight, and at a very economical price point. No issues that I've heard of since I left, and I would consider one for my personal use when my old husqvarna l126 needs retired.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Aug 8, 2022)

sean donato said:


> At the township we used all stihl products, up until about a year before I quit. The new 4 mix brush cutters and trimmer we got that year had a lot of issues, we had a lot of low power and hard restart/no restart issues. The dealer constantly blamed us (well the parks department) for bad fuel ect, however they were using the same fuel in the older products with no issues. We actually switched to the stihl hp ultra to keep with warranty. (Total load of bs imo.)
> We ultimately ended up switching to echo products. Just as powerful, light weight, and at a very economical price point. No issues that I've heard of since I left, and I would consider one for my personal use when my old husqvarna l126 needs retired.


Thank you for posting your experiences, I did hear 4mix caused
issues, am sure they have them solved by now, but I will give them
a miss, simple 2T will do me fine.
I will look into the Echo strimers, though they will not be cheap here.
Tanaka used to keep the prices down here, they were very popular
so the other brands had to compete in price, now they are gone too.


----------



## Raatler (Aug 9, 2022)

Have you looked at a FS 94R? It's a two stroke and weighs 2 pounds less than a FS 131R. Of course, it's a smaller engine (24.1cc vs 36.3cc) but the landscapers here in northern Comifornia love them. Less weight and they claim they have plenty of power. They prefer them over the FS91 too. For the same reason, less weight. It also has an adjustable throttle setting thumb screw that you can easily raise or lower your max throttle settings. It's pretty cool if you're working around some delicate landscaping and don't want to shear off your customers prize daffodils. 

Don't be turned off by the 4Mix.. I think it's a great engine, I use it in my FC91, FS90, FS 131 bike handle trimmer, and my BR 800 blower. Never had an engine issue with any of them.
Full disclosure though, I am a Stihl mechanic, so I am partial to them.
My FS 131 is a beast, I have an X-Treem harness for it and I clip my dove hunting pouch to the harness and load it up with 6 extra pre-spun spools, extra gas and I take off and cut fire break lines for all my neighbors in the rural county we live in. Sometimes for over 6 hour a day. 
I can average about 1.25 hours of pretty much none stop trimming per tank with it. I've had it for over 3 years now, and again, never had an issue with it.

Adjusting the valves on a 4Mix is super easy. One T-27 wrench gets the access cover off and one more T-27 bolt gets the valve cover off and then you just need a feeler gauge and an 8MM socket. Your local dealer should be able to set you up with both the wrenches and feeler gauge for under $15.
I have never had to adjust the valves on any of my 4Mix engines yet. Although I should probably check them on my 131 since I use it so much. But it would be just routine maintenance though, cause the thing runs like a beast!

Whatever you choose good luck with it and take good care of it and it'll last you a long time!!


----------



## ChuckMI (Aug 9, 2022)

I used an FS110 a lot before I got a used FS250. It had plenty of power for trimming weeds and cutting small trees if I installed a light blade. It always started easily cold, or hot. I never did anything with the valves.


----------



## JRM (Aug 9, 2022)

Most of the local landscapers here all use them so I think they must be ok. Rarely do I see anything else beside Stihl. The 4 cycles are easily distinguished from the 2 cycles by the sound from a good distance. I've had zero issues with my 91r in 7-8 years but then again I wouldn't expect to, I only use it to trim around 40+ trees in my orchard, the pond and the ditch at the road. Compared to commercial use it does not see a lot of hrs. At the end of last year I checked the valve lash for curiosity sake and it was spot on. It was a 10 minute job start to finish. Plug and internals looked great. Running a 4 cycle is a bit different at first when you've run 2 cycle trimmers all your life but I actually prefer it now that I've run one so many years. I like the low rpm grunt compared to a 2 cycle. Just personal preference.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 9, 2022)

I’ve got a KM131 hasn’t given me a lick of trouble. Has plenty of power for what I need.


----------



## soloz2 (Aug 9, 2022)

My HT103 has been rock solid for over 4 years now. I did need to adjust the valves this summer, but it's 4 years old and has cut a lot of branches. I believe it's the same engine as the 111 trimmer, but I could be wrong.


----------



## stihltech (Aug 9, 2022)

4 mix is the unit of choice in this area. If you are dead set against it, look at a 94. Let's lighter and still pro quality.
Look at who your servicing dealers are close to you.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Aug 9, 2022)

Ran a four mix pole saw for years actually two and have had zero issues with the power heads.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 9, 2022)

I had a BR550 that was nothing but problems, but the BR600 runs great.
As far a string trimmers I sold my FS110 and FS130 trimmers and kept my FS250 and FS120.
If you're doing brush cutting with a blade on your trimmer, the FS130 gives the FS250 a good race.
If you're line trimming, the higher RPM from the 2 strokers is your friend.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Aug 9, 2022)

ChuckMI said:


> I used an FS110 a lot before I got a used FS250. It had plenty of power for trimming weeds and cutting small trees if I installed a light blade. It always started easily cold, or hot. I never did anything with the valves.


Did the FS110 have valvles, they are not sold locally.


----------



## StihlsawuserMS361 (Aug 9, 2022)

Motherboard said:


> Am thinking of getting a strimmer / weed whacker.
> Not looking to go too big, I see Stihl FS 131 has 4Mix
> technology.
> I see the FS111 Model too, at 5.8kg which is heavy enough for me.
> ...


----------



## Fatherwheels (Aug 9, 2022)

John Lyngdal said:


> I had a BR550 that was nothing but problems, but the BR600 runs great.
> As far a string trimmers I sold my FS110 and FS130 trimmers and kept my FS250 and FS120.
> If you're doing brush cutting with a blade on your trimmer, the FS130 gives the FS250 a good race.
> If you're line trimming, the higher RPM from the 2 strokers is your friend.


Yes, I need the speed, so two stroke it will be, the 250 seems a beast.


----------



## StihlsawuserMS361 (Aug 9, 2022)

My two cents worth:
Don't shy away from the 4Mix products. Going back almost 20 years, in having 4 of the 4Mix motors, I've only had one problem, and that was a bad coil on my HT101 pole saw. Only had to adjust the valves on one of these, very little amount. Stihl Hp Ultra oil with ethanol free gas on all.
My FS 130 trimmer works well, great low-end torque, and I think it's even quieter than other non-4Mix motors.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Aug 9, 2022)

I’ve had a FS80 for over twenty years and still kicks arse !!


----------



## JRM (Aug 9, 2022)

stihltech said:


> 4 mix is the unit of choice in this area. If you are dead set against it, look at a 94. Let's lighter and still pro quality.
> Look at who your servicing dealers are close to you.


Are the 4 cycles geared differently in the head than the 2 cycles to compensate for the lower rpm they turn?


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 9, 2022)

Motherboard said:


> Did the FS110 have valvles, they are not sold locally.


Yes, it's the predecessor to the FS111.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 9, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> I’ve had a FS80 for over twenty years and still kicks arse !!


The FS80/85 are my favorite lighter duty units for around the farm. Rock solid reliability at a nice weight.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Aug 9, 2022)

John Lyngdal said:


> The FS80/85 are my favorite lighter duty units for around the farm. Rock solid reliability at a nice weight.


Yes they are


----------



## TOTALCHAOS69 (Aug 9, 2022)

Everything Raatler said is fact. The 94R is pretty bad ass. I have had a few times the choke wouldn’t open after gassing on it. Pretty stupid trivial problem but Stihl put a new carb on under warranty.


----------



## gggGary (Aug 9, 2022)

3 90's a 130 and a pole saw, all 4mix, only the polesaw was new, the others bought used, cheap. Adjusted the valves and flawless since...
fersher on handlebars.
I use thick featured line and like how you CAN run 4mix at low RPM when working around sensitive plants and metal fence posts to cut the grass but not bark or quickly cut the string on metal. Low fuel use and quiet idle while walking between trimming areas, long idle periods, no problem either..


----------



## Bubster (Aug 9, 2022)

I went from an FS 85 to an FS 90 4-mix.I was quite sorry for that.The loss of RPMs when using a saw type blade becomes very noticable.As for just running a string head,the 4-mix is ok.I ran an FS 70 for many years until I just wore it out.Great trimmer for the money.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Aug 10, 2022)

TOTALCHAOS69 said:


> Everything Raatler said is fact. The 94R is pretty bad ass. I have had a few times the choke wouldn’t open after gassing on it. Pretty stupid trivial problem but Stihl put a new carb on under warranty.


How long ago was had you the carb issue, getting warranty for me will be
an issue, as the Stihl dealer seems to dislike me. Sold me a 372 with a 13" bar,
then refused to upgrade to a bar that would not destroy the saw, said that is what
comes with them, even though I saw the longer bars on them in their shop, never
trusted them after that. Had a recoil spring that kept on breaking on a new saw,
it broke day 1, I put a new one on, it broke day 2, I took in to the dealer, he put a new
one on and charged me, said it was not covered under warranty, it was a wear item,
well yes, but it never worked, and it could not possibly wear in a day, just no help.

They are getting better towards me, but I fear its always going to be a struggle with them,
I would not like to be looking for a carb change, same people sell Husqvarna, so no difference
there.
Sadly Stihl is a good brand, but when you have a dealer that is just not fair, then what can you do.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Aug 10, 2022)

My line of thinking is, if you have to premix anyway, might as well go 2-stroke with ZERO valves. Keep it simple!

I've worked on a few 4-mixes years back. Nobody realizes they have valves, and they quit running once the exhaust valve hangs open from zero clearance cold, which then becomes negative clearance (Hanging valve open). When I present a bill with a valve adjustment, they get wide eyed and say, "BUT, I HAVE TO PREMIX!" It's an extra expense, extra weight, and extra complexity that's not needed in ANY hand held equipment. 

Plenty of better choices out there.


----------



## TOTALCHAOS69 (Aug 10, 2022)

Maybe someone from Stihl’s HR dept or higher up will see this and question you about the dealer. Otherwise I’d be inclined to stroll in Walmart and get whatever “disposable” straight shaft 2 stroke hanging in there. They’ve got a fairly relaxed return policy.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Aug 10, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> My line of thinking is, if you have to premix anyway, might as well go 2-stroke with ZERO valves. Keep it simple!
> 
> I've worked on a few 4-mixes years back. Nobody realizes they have valves, and they quit running once the exhaust valve hangs open from zero clearance cold, which then becomes negative clearance (Hanging valve open). When I present a bill with a valve adjustment, they get wide eyed and say, "BUT, I HAVE TO PREMIX!" It's an extra expense, extra weight, and extra complexity that's not needed in ANY hand held equipment.
> 
> Plenty of better choices out there.


First time I've heard someone moving customers away from good tools or maintenance work. This reads as, "Buy stuff this shop will never need to service."


----------



## 009Legend (Aug 10, 2022)

I'd actually love to give one of the 4-Mix power heads a go. A lot of councils use them around here. I don't hear too many problems at all. 

However, at the time of purchase the best I could afford was a KM 94R. That thing goes hard. Yes, it's the Kombi version, but really it's same, same, but different. It's used for pole pruning, edging, hedge trimming and line trimming. 

So if you're worried about 4-Mix, the 94R is a great 2-Mix.


----------



## dboyd351 (Aug 10, 2022)

Motherboard said:


> Sadly Stihl is a good brand, but when you have a dealer that is just not fair, then what can you do.


Find another dealer.
And if it were me, I'd find another brand while I was at it.


----------



## JRM (Aug 10, 2022)

There's always Electrolux, the MTD of lawnmowers


----------



## dboyd351 (Aug 11, 2022)

There is something to be said for the bang for the buck you get from MTD products too. I have been cutting my 4 acre property with a yard machines version of the MTD lawn tractor for 15 years now. Other than new belts and blades I haven't done a thing to it and it's still going strong after I bought it for $1100, 15 years ago.
Other than one trip to the shop when I first got it for some adjustment it has never been in the shop since I've owned it

Nothing fancy but it sure gets the job done


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Aug 11, 2022)

Consider yourself lucky. I made a great living off those machines. Constant breakdowns.


----------



## dboyd351 (Aug 11, 2022)

Luck doesn't have much to do with it -keeping up on maintenance does


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Aug 11, 2022)

Well that does you no good when the machine is shoddily engineered and built with low-bidder garbage. How do you maintain an ungreaseable spindle bearing built with chinese steel?

I should clarify - the older MTD units were really good. 1995 and older. Anything built in the 21st century seems to be a steaming pile ...


----------



## JRM (Aug 11, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I made a great living off those machines. Constant breakdowns.


I just bought a Craftsman mower on the cheap to fix up and flip. Had the old cable style blade engagement with brake arms instead of electric pto. I was happy to see that one go.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Aug 11, 2022)

I've fixed MANY of those, too. A customer had one where I damn near replaced every single component on that tractor except for the engine and transmission over the course of a few years, lol. Fuel tank leaked, electric PTO switch failures (Multiple), spindles seized & bearings failed regularly, belts burned, pulleys melted (On the drive system), tie rod separated (Just mowing, lol), endless carburetor problems, flat tires, etc., etc.


----------



## dboyd351 (Aug 11, 2022)

You're right it's just a coincidence that I maintained my mower and it lasted a long time


----------



## sean donato (Aug 11, 2022)

My dad bought a 23hp huskee mower from tsc back in 98. He did no maintenance. None. Added oil when it was low, never changed it. Think it took a deck belt, one spindle and a set of drive belts. I pulled the engine out last year and scrapped the rest of it this spring because the transmission locked up. He got his money out of it. Mowed 3 acres every week till he got his hustler, then it was mowing just over an acre a week till it died. Funny part is it still ran great, fired right up and never missed a beat.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Aug 11, 2022)

I had a Huskee push mower once years ago. Used to love to blow oil straight out the exhaust. Was at the proper level, too. Great for the flower beds.


----------



## JRM (Aug 11, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> I had a Huskee push mower once years ago. Used to love to blow oil straight out the exhaust. Was at the proper level, too. Great for the flower beds.
> 
> View attachment 1009352



That's an easy fix, just stop adding oil! It'll find its happy spot....


----------



## Raatler (Aug 11, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> I had a Huskee push mower once years ago. Used to love to blow oil straight out the exhaust. Was at the proper level, too. Great for the flower beds.
> 
> View attachment 1009352


Sure way to keep the aphids off the roses!


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Aug 11, 2022)

Indeed!


----------

